# Numbers



## Kalkof (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous & à toute 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, donc je ne c'est pas si je suis au bon endroit pour mon problème.

J'utilise Numbers sur mon IPad & Excel sur mon Pc 

Mon souci concerne la formule suivante:

Excel.  =recherche(2;1/(A1:A10<>0);A1:A10)  fonctionnelle 
Numbers. =recherche(2;1/(A1:A10<>0);A1:A10) ne fonctione pas

Le divisé de numbers est: (tiret entre 2 points)

Pouvez vous m'aider à trouver l'équivalent pour Numbers ??? Merci......

Cdlt.....


----------

